# Giving baby insulin



## Shivles (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello my 16 month old was diagnosed last month, things seem to be going as well as expected although she has started to try and fight the injections :/ I'm struggling to keep her still when I have to do it on my own, it's quite hard to hold a wriggling toddler and inject, we've had a few scratches. I've been told to give it in her thighs. Has anyone got any tips for keeping her still? As soon as she realises what I'm doing she starts trying to wriggle off my knee and even strapped in her chair or pram kicks her leg


----------



## grovesy (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome , sorry I am not able to help am sure one of the parents will be along!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Shivles,  Welcome.  I am sorry to hear this it must be so hard for you. I have no experience with injecting youngsters only on myself,  so I'll leave that to others who have experience. 
My insulin sometimes stings a bit so I'm wondering if that might be what's happening with your little one .
What insulin is she on as I've read some are acidic so more prone to  stinging


----------



## Shivles (Aug 30, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hello Shivles,  Welcome.  I am sorry to hear this it must be so hard for you. I have no experience with injecting youngsters only on myself,  so I'll leave that to others who have experience.
> My insulin sometimes stings a bit so I'm wondering if that might be what's happening with your little one .
> What insulin is she on as I've read some are acidic so more prone to  stinging



Possibly that's what's happening, she's on novorapid and levemir


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello, and welcome to the forum, this is so hard for you. the only experience I've got is trying to make a squirming toddler wear an eyepatch. I ended up sitting her on my knee, facing outwards, gripping her legs between my thighs, and putting my left arm across her upper body pinning her arms. Then waiting til she calmed down, even if it took ages ( I normally did it in front of a favourite video on the TV to try and distract her). Then when she'd relaxed ( and it took less time every time) I'd whack on the patch. It seemed a dreadful and cruel thing to do at the time, but I thought better that, than her losing the sight in her eye, which was the alternative.
I would also make the point that Lantus stings like crazy, because it is acidic, even as an adult,i t makes me wince sometimes. Levemir is said to be kinder.
Oh, your post beat me to it, I see she's on Levemir already.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum, this is so hard for you. the only experience I've got is trying to make a squirming toddler wear an eyepatch. I ended up sitting her on my knee, facing outwards, gripping her legs between my thighs, and putting my left arm across her upper body pinning her arms. Then waiting til she calmed down, even if it took ages ( I normally did it in front of a favourite video on the TV to try and distract her). Then when she'd relaxed ( and it took less time every time) I'd whack on the patch. It seemed a dreadful and cruel thing to do at the time, but I thought better that, than her losing the sight in her eye, which was the alternative.
> I would also make the point that Lantus stings like crazy, because it is acidic, even as an adult,i t makes me wince sometimes. Levemir is said to be kinder.
> Oh, your post beat me to it, I see she's on Levemir already.


Thank you that seems a good technique


----------



## Copepod (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm assuming that she notcies you picking up pen and preparing to undress her thigh? Perhaps not so such in the summer, but but when she's wearing leg coverings in colder weather, that's part of the challenge. So, I wonder what time of day she has her Levemir? Obviously, short acting Novorapid has to be before meals, but there's a bit more flexibility for long acting times. So, could it become part of routine involved in changing between day and night clothes and / or having a bath / shower? I know it's vitually impossible to negotiate with any 18 month old about anything, let alone injections, so trying to fit it in with things that have to happen, might help. If she says it hurts, then you can try numbing the skin with an ice cube - although sometimes that causes more trouble than it saves.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 30, 2016)

Copepod said:


> I'm assuming that she notcies you picking up pen and preparing to undress her thigh? Perhaps not so such in the summer, but but when she's wearing leg coverings in colder weather, that's part of the challenge. So, I wonder what time of day she has her Levemir? Obviously, short acting Novorapid has to be before meals, but there's a bit more flexibility for long acting times. So, could it become part of routine involved in changing between day and night clothes and / or having a bath / shower? I know it's vitually impossible to negotiate with any 18 month old about anything, let alone injections, so trying to fit it in with things that have to happen, might help. If she says it hurts, then you can try numbing the skin with an ice cube - although sometimes that causes more trouble than it saves.


She has her Levemir right before bed, she will come over for her jab but it seems it's the anticipation of the needle as she's perfectly fine again after! She doesn't talk very much yet so she can't tell me which makes it harder. Obviously the squirming is making a vicious circle now as I end up scratching her or having to pin her down  I need to keep her calm just a few seconds while I do it


----------

